# Best bible book for new Christians?



## dimib116 (Aug 29, 2011)

Where should a new Christian start in the bible?

I always assumed either Romans or John...but are there any other good ones?

(please also explain why)


----------



## Stargazer65 (Aug 29, 2011)

Genesis. Understanding the fall of man is the foundation for Orthodox Christianity.


----------



## Andres (Aug 29, 2011)

I agree with you. I always recommend John.


----------



## Rufus (Aug 29, 2011)

Genesis, John, than Romans? I would say Galatians should come next. Although how is anyone supposed to know who Paul is unless they've read Acts? (I'm speaking outside of already knowing who he is)


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 29, 2011)

Since most people we share the gospel with already understand the death, burial, and resurrection of Christ for sinners, because we present this to them, I recommend Genesis and Exodus first. So much that the Bible discusses surrounds the foundational truths laid out in those books. As far as reading the Gospels I recommend that they start and read the first 7 chapters of Matthew and then head to the book of John. Since basic Christian doctrine is based on and can be found in those four books I heartily recommend them. I truly believe that the Old Testament is so important that I now push in that direction. Many people push young Christians into the New Testament making it sound like it is the clearest quickest way to understand things. It makes it appear that the Old Testament can be relinquished to the back burner of biblical revelation and not as important. I started thinking differently about pushing young Christians and inquirers into Genesis and Exodus instead of the New Testament because the Creation account and narratives concerning the first humans and coventants are so foundational. I am seeing it bear better fruit also.


----------



## Jack K (Aug 29, 2011)

I depends greatly on the person. How much Bible background do they already know? And how intellectual and reading-oriented are they?

But depending on the answers to those questions, I'd probably go with Genesis/Exodus, or with John, or with Mark. Mark would be my choice for non-intellectual types with very little knowledge about the person and work of Jesus. It is a straightforward, easy-to-read introduction to our Savior and his Gospel. In fact, although "John" tends to be the popular answer when recommending a gospel, I think any of the synopitics beats John if you're dealing with a person whose typical reading consists of, say, People Magazine articles. Such folks need to start with something very accessible.

For families with kids that have just started coming to church, I often recommend reading through Mark or Luke together. If that goes well, I then direct them back to Genesis.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Aug 29, 2011)

Mark seems pretty "action oriented" as in "then Jesus did this." This would be good for some folks, I think. Personally, I would not start someone on Romans. your mileage may vary.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Aug 29, 2011)

Let's put things in proper perspective. We read the Bible so that we might better comprehend the glory of God which is most fully manifested in the Gospel, the cross of Christ. That is why we are to see all of Scripture in light of the Gospel (i.e., our Bible-reading should be Christocentric). No part of Scripture must be denied as a means to a better comprehension of the Gospel. Without the reading of the Old Testament our view of God's holiness (especially) will suffer, and consequently our understanding of the Gospel. 

Before we go to direct anyone to read any book of the Bible, there should be a presentation of the Gospel. And, indeed, a great deal of background knowledge is necessary to the _proper_ understanding and acceptance of the gospel which is proclaimed. The fact is, the gospel reaches men at various points of their understanding. Where people are already influenced by a pure Arminian conception of Christianity it becomes necessary to correct those misconceptions in order to clear the way for the gospel. There is not really a situation which enables one to give a simple ABC presentation of the gospel.

It is helpful to make a distinction between Matthew, Mark, Luke and John (each of these evangelist writers portrays Jesus Christ in a unique way); In Matthew, Christ is the sovereign who comes to reign and rule. In Mark, He is the servant who comes to serve and to suffer. In Luke, He is the Son of man who comes to share and sympathize. In John, He is the Son of God who comes to reveal and redeem. In Matthew He's the sovereign, in Mark He's the servant, notice the ultimate contrast, He is the sovereign, He is the servant, two extremes. And then you come to that same kind of extreme contrast in the last two, in Luke He is the Son of man, and in John the Son of God, two absolute opposites. Man and God, sovereign and servant.

With this distinction in mind it is easier to decide which account of the Gospels you should prioritize in your reading -- to better comprehend the Gospel, the glory of God.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm going to say Genesis, followed by Mark, for brevity, for compass, for action.

I wouldn't say that Romans would be first on my list, it is hard going to read it alone as a new believer.


----------



## msortwell (Aug 29, 2011)

Assuming this new believer to be largely uninformed (beyond 1 Cor 15:1-4) . . . I would recommend Ephesians - along with a good commentary of it.


----------



## bug (Aug 30, 2011)

Mark's gospel account. It is straightforward and clear and one of the easiest books in the bible to read in my opinion, and of course The Lord Jesus Christ is obviously present in a way he is not in Genesis or Exodus for the new convert. Of course if they come form a church back ground then I might think differently.


----------

